# Pork Tenderloin Marinated in Apple Cider



## Raine (Apr 21, 2005)

Pork Tenderloin Marinated in Apple Cider 


Serves 6

INGREDIENTS 
 3 pork tenderloins (each 3/4 to 1 pound), trimmed
1 cup apple cider or apple juice
2 to 3 tablespoons raisins
2 tablespoons brown sugar
1/2 teaspoon cloves
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon ground mace
1/4 teaspoon ground cardamom
freshly ground black pepper to taste
vegetable oil cooking spray


DIRECTIONS 
 1. Combine the cider, raisins, brown sugar, cloves, cinnamon, mace, cardamom, and pepper in a small saucepan and bring to a boil over high heat. Reduce the heat to medium and cook, stirring, for 4 or 5 minutes, or until the flavors blend and the raisins plump slightly. Remove from the heat and let cool slightly.

2. Put the tenderloins in a shallow glass or ceramic dish and pour the marinade over them. Cover and set aside at room temperature for no longer than 30 minutes, or refrigerate for as long as 4 hours. If they have been refrigerated, let the tenderloins stand at room temperature for about 15 minutes before grilling.

3. Prepare a charcoal or gas grill. Lightly spray the grill rack with vegetable oil cooking spray. The coals should be moderately hot to hot.

4. Lift the tenderloins from the marinade, reserving the marinade. Grill the tenderloins for 14 to 17 minutes, turning with tongs once or twice and brushing with the marinade during the first 10 minutes of cooking. Grill the tenderloins until cooked through and the internal temperature reaches 150° to 155° F. Let the pork rest for about 10 minutes before slicing; the temperature will rise to 160° F during the resting period. Slice thinly and serve.


----------



## glitterchi (Apr 24, 2005)

*Pork Tenderloin*

Question:  could I put the tenderloin in a big baggie and marinade overnight or would that be too much time???
The recipe sounds amazing!
Glitterchi


----------

